

Facebook is planning to buy WhatsApp - technostall
http://www.technostall.com/facebook-is-planning-to-buy-whatsapp/

======
dirkdk
false. And this article you mention is 8 days old.
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/02/whats-up-with-whatsapp-
face...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/02/whats-up-with-whatsapp-facebook-
might-want-to-buy-it-thats-what/)

